# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  da Vinci Surgical System, a robotic surgical system, Intuitive Surgical Inc., Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Intuitive Surgical Inc.

Website - davincisurgery.com

youtube.com/daVinciSurgery

da Vinci Surgical System on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Da Vinci Xi introduction

 Published on Apr 3, 2014




> Introducing Intuitive Surgical's new surgical robot, the da Vinci Xi.


"New surgical robot makes it easier to perform complicated surgeries"

by Nicole Lee
April 1, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "UPDATE: Intuitive Surgical Announces New da Vinci Xi Surgical System"

by Paul Quintaro
April 1, 2014

----------


## Airicist

da Vinci Robot Stitches a Grape Back Together

 Published on Sep 9, 2014




> The da Vinci Surgical System is used to stitch a grape back together. The same technology that can be used to suture a tiny grape is designed to help perform delicate, minimally invasive surgery.

----------


## Airicist

Da Vinci Robotic Repair of Bilateral Recurrent Hernia Surgery 

 Published on Feb 8, 2013




> laparoscopyhospital.com This video demonstrate Da Vinci Robotic Repair of Bilateral Recurrent Hernia Surgery performed by Dr R K Mishra at World Laparoscopy Hospital. Benefits of da Vinci surgery include:
> 
> Significantly less pain
> Potentially less blood loss
> Fewer complications - including reduced risk of infection
> Less scarring -- 1-2 cm incisions versus 8 inches with open surgery
> Shorter hospital stay
> Quicker recovery from surgery and return to normal routine
> The state-of-the-art da Vinci robot allows some complex surgeries to be performed as minimally invasive procedures. Through tiny 1-2 cm incisions, a surgeon using the da Vinci system can operate with precision and control while minimizing the pain that often accompanies the large incisions associated with open surgery.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic esophageal leiomyoma enucleation, Charles Anderson, MD 

 Published on Dec 29, 2012




> Robotic transabdominal approach for removal of large submucosal esophageal leiomyoma . The da Vinci robot with a 4 arm technique was used. The Mucosa was not disrupted and complete removal as well as esophageal mucosal integrity was confirmed by esophagoscopy at the end of the procedure.

----------


## Airicist

Adult Morgagni Hernia Robotic Repair by Charles Anderson, MD 

 Published on Mar 26, 2012




> I believe this is the only transabdominal, 100% robot assited adult Morgagni hernia repair to be posted. I used the Da Vinci system to reduce a very large hernia containing transverse and portion of ascending colon and all of the omentum. I repaired the defect with a tension free Gore patch closure.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic repair of mitral valve endocarditis by Charles Anderson, MD 

 Published on Feb 4, 2013




> Mitral valve endocarditis in young male with persistent fevers, severe MR, subacute stroke and recurring neurologic events with mobile vegetations. Robotic repair of native valve with pericardial patch, excision of vegetations with leaflet repair and removal of freely mobile vegetation from left ventricle.

----------


## Airicist

da Vinci robot paints a Van Gogh 

 Published on Oct 13, 2014




> I wanted to play around with the da Vinci robot to see what I could do with the technology. At work, I use the robot to operate on the heart and the lungs. In my spare time I like to paint. I decided to paint a miniature Van Gogh using oils, mini paint brush tips and a 2x2 canvas. I hope you enjoy watching, it was fun to do!

----------


## Airicist

da Vinci Surgical System Folding Origami

Published on May 27, 2015




> A surgeon uses the da Vinci Surgical System to fold origami. The same robotic technology used in this video is used to perform delicate minimally invasive surgery.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the da Vinci Xi

Published on Dec 8, 2015




> The da Vinci Xi enables minimally invasive surgery using robotic technology and features four-quadrant access and substantially improved vision. The Xi is a scalable platform for advanced technologies. 1004941 Rev. D

----------


## Airicist

The da Vinci Si System Overview

Published on Dec 8, 2015




> The da Vinci Surgical System is an advanced surgical tool that enables doctors to operate minimally invasively – through a few small incisions - using robotic-assisted technology.

----------


## Airicist

da Vinci Prostatectomy Patient Overview

Published on Dec 16, 2015




> Learn about da Vinci Prostatectomy, a minimally invasive option for prostate cancer surgery.

----------


## Airicist

What is robot surgery

Published on Mar 28, 2017




> Recently acquired by the Science Museum, this is the original surgical robot system used by Professor Darzi and Shirley Martin, and is now part of the Museum's permanent collection. WARNING: The film features footage of a simulated surgery. 
> 
> Robot Surgery was part of the Robots exhibition event series and run in partnership with Guardian Live.

----------

